
Show HN: New website for a Mac screen text recognizer - frankbyte
https://owlocr.com
======
Hackbraten
Even if I ignore the clickbaity wording of the link, I can’t read the text on
the website properly as its left margin is clipped on mobile.

~~~
frankbyte
Brutal man, maybe I should have checked mobile - thanks for the heads up, no
sleep.

Fixes, going up

